# Sons Father Seem disconnected



## misstreated (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been with my boyfriend for 4 years (we did split last fall for a few months) but we have a 18 month old son. He will literally get high ( not inside, I would never allow that) and play XBOX for hours and our son will be in the same room but he cant pay attention to him for 5 minutes. He's all about men being "manly" and I get that playing with a 18month old isn't manly but neither is XBOX, if you ask me. But this is his flesh and blood and he just shows a general disinterest, it makes me sad any advice??


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Did you talk to him about it? Why do you stay with him?


----------



## PrivateTalk (May 27, 2011)

How old is he? he may just not want to admit that his life has changed and is focusing on his games as an escape route...

talk to him and tell him how this bothers you, by the by my DH loves to play games on the computer he actually turned this into a father son thing with his son from his first marrage DH and SS love to play together its their bonding time...lol


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

I don't think it's about playing psp,,,, sounds like it's about smoking weed


----------



## misstreated (Sep 8, 2011)

Hes 26, but I'm only 21 so I don't think his age would excuse it, he will literally play he game and our son is in the room and he wont even notice hes crying or getting into something he shouldn't. He does it with the TV too so I don't really know what to do anymore. Now we are separated because last Sunday he actually pushed me hard enough to leave marks right in front of our son. He was also slamming doors and yelling and making our son cry then he proceeded to throw things while holding our son. I ended up calling the police because I was scared for my son and my own safety. Now he keeps saying how big of a ***** I am for doing that to him, like the fact he did it to begin with doesn't even matter. I didn't even press charges, though I probably should have, I just wanted to deescalate the situation because it was out of control. His anger is uncontrollable!!


----------

